# Nashville area froggers



## marky mark (Sep 23, 2020)

Any keepers in the Nashville area? I am expanding my collection and would like to buy local and possibly see some more advanced setups than my own in person. If anyone in the area keeps pumilio Specifically I would very much like to see and learn.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Just a reminder to responders about the requirements for posting ads in the Regional forums:









Read before posting advertisement threads in the...


In general, all ads -- buy, sell, trade, 'looking for' or 'does anyone have' hints, and so on -- are to be placed in the appropriate section of the Marketplace. All those ads must follow the format specified there by the instructional stickies. In the sections of the 'Regional Groups and...




www.dendroboard.com





Any posts that specify items for sale must follow these guidelines. Private Messages ("Conversations") do not. Thanks.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey. I just moved from NY to the Nashville area. I had to give my frogs up before I left. When I was there I started the NY area frogging group. We had huge meetings. I'd love to see who's in this area. Did you ever find anyone in the Nashville area?


----------



## gzollinger (Aug 22, 2016)

mordoria said:


> Hey. I just moved from NY to the Nashville area. I had to give my frogs up before I left. When I was there I started the NY area frogging group. We had huge meetings. I'd love to see who's in this area. Did you ever find anyone in the Nashville area?


I dont keep any frogs, but keep some tanks with plants. I always though we needed a group of enthusiasts getting together. I know at least one frog keeper that would be up for it as well. Maybe once the Pandemic is over we can start something.


----------



## EmtheFrogLady (Jun 17, 2014)

I’m in North MS. About 2 1/2 hours from Nashville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever gone to any Reptile/exotic pet shows in the area? How are they? Do they have supplies for darts? Vivariums?


----------



## EmtheFrogLady (Jun 17, 2014)

The reptile shows vary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafblade (Jul 14, 2021)

Any new members in the Nashville area?


----------



## AroidGuy (3 mo ago)

Leafblade said:


> Any new members in the Nashville area?


Knoxville here...


----------



## rebecca.tillero (3 mo ago)

Cleveland/Chattanooga


----------

